# Stellplatz locations please...



## 97217 (Jan 8, 2006)

I am looking for stellplatz's around frankfurt and nurneberg.

Anyone offer any advice or recommendations?

Ta
Chris


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

cmmolloy1 said:


> I am looking for stellplatz's around frankfurt and nurneberg.


Hi Chris,

Nuremberg: 
Besides the one I have already listed here in our database there are two more within the city: At "Wöhrdersee", which is between railway line and trunk road, therefore rather noisy. And at "Dutzendteich", relatively quiet but most frequented of the three. From all three you can get easily into the city centre by bus or tram.
There is also a sanitary service station at a Shell petrol station at "Frankenstrasse" close to the Dutzendteich stellplatz.

Frankfurt:
I do not know any stellplatz in or close to the city. Best alternative from my point of view would be to go to the large and well-equipped stellplatz in Aschaffenburg and take a train from there to Frankfurt.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## 89202 (May 16, 2005)

Hi,

Aschaffenburg is near our home.
The Stellplatz is on the river Main near Willigisbrücke, good signalisation with pictogram, is tax free ( only a box for money, for renovation of the parking and dump evacuation...), bakery every morning, and little house for water, WC and so on.( 200m from Stellplatz)
From the Stellplatz to railway station, 20 min. to go and you can catch the ICE train for Frankfurt or Würzburg.
Around Frankfurt no possiblity for mh. parking over night...

for info,

duc


----------



## 97795 (Feb 20, 2006)

*stellplatze*

please look at www.campercontact.nl and see a lot of Europplaces
Fendtje


----------



## 98069 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nuremburg - there is a small free stellplatz at Volkspark Dutzendteich a couple of miles south of the city.(This is where the Zeppelin ground was and the Nazi parade stands). Location is Munchener Strasse/Alfred-Hensel-Weg. No facilities other then a portable toilet. Possible to get water at toilets in park. Nearby fuel station also available for dumping etc. Short walk to underground station for cheap trip into city, highly recommended. I believe there is also a stellplatz to the north of the city at Volkspark Marienburg but don't know anything about it. 
Roy.


----------



## 374DEL (Aug 26, 2005)

GO TO www.bordatlas.de you can buy stellplatz books in any german bookshop.good luck


----------

